# Cable labels



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Plunder this site - they look like they can make it if they dont already
http://www.uline.com/Cls_16/Shrink-Wrap?pricode=wf765


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I have never seen them. That does not mean they do not exist. I always had to buy a label machine made for wire labels.


----------



## smeric28 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Survey Says*

brady label has the most extensive laser label selection i have seen. I believe they have what you want. as an alternative there is a new labeler out called the rhino labeler made by dymo it's nice quality and super inexpensive compared to traditional industral labelers they will print shrink wrap labels also.( i use the rhino every day and love it to death)


----------

